# NY Daily News Article



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

An article on IBS appeared in the NY Daily News yesterday, with some familiar names. www.nydailynews.com/12-10-2002-life/health/story/ Scroll down the left side and click on the Health Section.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Tried to get to the article, but my 'puter is slow this evening. Think maybe it's time for cable modem, perhaps???Will check out the link again.Thank you, Evie


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

that makes so much sense


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Was able to bring the article up this evening. Good to know that CBT is so effective in tempering the symptoms of IBS.Yes, there were a couple of familiar names in there.







Thank you for sharing,Evie


----------

